# Cat poop is a light brown.



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

Hello everyone. Today I woke up and noticed my cats poop was a different color then normal. From what i've read a cats poop should be a dark dark brown almost black but today her poop was very light brown and seemed watery and it smelled much worse then normal. I also read that this could be liver disease or intestinal worms? What are the chances of a indoor cat getting some sort of bug in her stomach? Her diet is Orijen six fish and shes been on it for a month with no problems. I also give her freeze dried salmon things that are a light pink color but it has not effected her poop for the past month I been giving it to her. I forgot to mention she also didn't finish her food this morning. Our normal routine is when i wake up she gets food and she usually finishes it but today she only ate about half and come to think of it she left a few kibbles last night before bed. She is also about 10 months. I think tomorrow if the poop continues to be light brown ill take a sample and bring it to the vet or get a vet check up. Has anyone had a similar problem and if maybe some cat grass would help?


----------



## Floridagal (Nov 2, 2014)

Sounds like she has some sort of intestinal parasite - especially since the smell has gotten stronger than usual.


----------



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

Is that common though for a indoor cat?


----------



## Mandy and Ellie (Oct 22, 2013)

It could possibly just be a stomach bug. Once or twice my cats have had a lighter-colored, softer poo for a day or two, but then usually get back to normal. If it persists for a few days and her behavior still seems off (not eating as much), that's when I'd consult with the vet. Hopefully it's nothing and she feels better soon!


----------



## spazz (Sep 8, 2014)

try pumpkin 100% my 6 month old will eat it straight but most of the time i mix it in something. When i was dealing with loose poops i found slippery elm and making a syrup almost to put ontop of the food could try that route as well. Just like our bodies... we go back in forth... 

But look for signs of worms... one being omg stinky poo, another be wiping butt on the floor, blood in the stool. Strongid T is a great de wormer for young and old cats. But any animal can get worms... maybe from previous tenants or contact with another cat. Google is your friend when looking at worms! 

One of my kittens had like black tar poo's and i was worried took to the vet and nothing was wrong no worms... suggested maybe due to a high protein diet. But she howl like a wolf going poo. So the reverse be maybe too many veggies in her diet?

Hope your pet gets well


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

There's a Great read on colors, and consistency of cat poo...

Look for:

The-Poop-Patrol-by-Terri-Jorgensen

It's thru: www.fanciers.com


----------



## 10cats2dogs (Jun 16, 2013)

P.S.
When you get to the site, look under 'Health' for 'litter box' issues, click on that, than you can find Terri's article!


----------



## Misterious (Nov 19, 2014)

Well turns out it is worms. I caught her taking a poop today and noticed little worms crawling around. Went to get a plastic baggy and i guess all the worms dug into the liter and got rid of the liter and cleaned it. I got a sample that im going to be bringing to the vet. Gotta say the smell just reeks more then normal.


----------

